# Bonnie's waiting thread



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I decided I'd make Bonnie her own waiting thread. This will be her 1st kidding. She should be due the first few days of August. I know....it's a little early but I'm using this to keep track of her 1st pregnancy. 

This is what she has been doing all day, sitting in the hay feeder. This was right before I filled it again, she was giving me a look like "I NEED FOOD NOW" she's being such a piggy! 

I can't wait to see her baby(s)!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's hilarious! :lol: She sounds a little like my doe Pinky. 
Those kids are really cute!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: Happy kidding  Following!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> :lol: Happy kidding  Following!


I hope she doesn't torture me like Madeline did to you!
:laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omg! I know!!That about killed me...two weeks of pure...:lol: Now look on the cam...how cute they are  The little white one is doing much better. They will be going outside tomorrow for the day


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Omg! I know!!That about killed me...two weeks of pure...:lol: Now look on the cam...how cute they are  The little white one is doing much better. They will be going outside tomorrow for the day


Yes they are so cute, and so worth the wait! Even if you don't feel that way while you're waiting lol. I'm glad to hear the white one is doing much better.

I was so excited when I seen BLACK babies. She rewarded your wait well!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: She sure did!! What are you hoping to get?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> :lol: She sure did!! What are you hoping to get?


I'm not sure, I'd prefer doelings of course. Blue eyes would be a plus (both Bonnie and Hans have blue eyes). I'd like to see a color we haven't had yet like a peach color or a Sundgau like Hans. It would also be neat to have a Cou Blanc. I love roaning also lol I guess I am fine with whatever she gives me just as long as they are all healthy.

I was hoping Hans might have a teeny moonspot on him somewhere since his dam did. I was waiting for a moonspotted baby to come, but I guess he doesn't have any  One day we will have moonspots in our herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Bonnie got her 1st shave! She looks so different now. I will be cutting her hooves and giving her bolus tomorrow. She stood very well while I trimmed her. She is starting to get a cute little udder. Anyone want to critique her?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Look at this little udder!!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Aww, I love little udders, can't wait for Basil's to fill in! 


Speaking of... I should start her a waiting thread soon.... Yippee!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is a little udder :lol: Nice markings on her


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She is getting bigger! Picture from yesterday.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Anyone want to guess how many? Less than 4 weeks to go!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

8 days!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I guess three  

It's a little hard to give an accurate critique when they aren't set up, but here goes...

Pros - 
Long topline
Strong topline
Good wedge
Okay neck
High withers
Blue eyes
Smooth, well blended withers
Strong canons
Straight canons
Nice depth
Okay pasterns
Strong, straight front legs
Good width between eyes
Good shoulder width
Good rear width

Cons - 
Posty rear legs
Lacks brisket
Steep rump
Toes out
Cow hocks
Short canons
Lacks brisket
Pinched, dished face/profils


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I guess three
> 
> It's a little hard to give an accurate critique when they aren't set up, but here goes...
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You're welcome!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Best of luck with your upcoming kidding! Do you have a photo of the buck she is bred to?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Best of luck with your upcoming kidding! Do you have a photo of the buck she is bred to?


Thank you! She was bred to our buck Hans.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

This is what Bonnie thinks of her pregnancy right now. Poor girl, tomorrow is suppose to reach 100 degrees.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my. Way too hot hot to be pregnant.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

If we can get through today, we should be cooling down for the weekend. I will be trying my best to keep her comfortable. It is already hot out


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor thing


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ugh! It was 105º F when I was 9 months pregnant with my first child. I can TOTALLY understand how she feels! I loved cool bathes. Maybe she would too! (That, or she will hate you for getting her wet. ;-) )


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

It only reached 95 today... still hot!
She stayed under shelter all day and i kept her water nice and cold.

Her ligs are super soft but still present. She did a lot of back stretching today. udder still needs to fill a bit more. She looks miserable!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How many days/weeks until her due date?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She is on day 141 today


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

i hope her kid(s) will be as cute as she was!! I miss her being this teeny!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

day 143


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Lots of lip curling and tail swishing today.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will go soon for you.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I hope so! Very excited to see these kids :wahoo:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

It looks like her belly dropped. A lot of pawing today.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She has been licking her cobalt block non stop... Lol not sure if that means anything but it is a little odd


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe she just needs the minerals.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Maybe she just needs the minerals.


yeah i think so lol. she was being so frantic about it and going back and forth to rub on the wall.
her ligs are still there, but i'd say she is doing some major positioning. i'm thinking by tomorrow, maybe.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Day 146


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Her ligs are gone


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Twins! Girl/boy!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Girl (brown) 
Boy (white)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

kids named them Pebbles and Bam Bam


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Super cute! Congrats! 

Are you bottle feeding or letting Bonnie raise them?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Super cute! Congrats!
> 
> Are you bottle feeding or letting Bonnie raise them?


Thanks! Bonnie will raise them. I was super worried because Bonnie was rejected from her mom and I had to bottle feed her. I was afraid she wouldn't take to the babies, but she did! Great momma!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's good she accepted them!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

What is his color?! All the white is throwing me off. Looks like he has Black Swiss markings on face. Black legs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure. It sure is neat coloring.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations! He looks blue agouti to me, but that's a pygmy color. I know nubian has blue roan so maybe Nigerian dwarf does too. If so I would say he is blue roan


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, I can't find anything on the nd color website that looks like him. Maybe cou Clair with extensive white and roaning? He also has light grey patches on his neck


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Cou clair would be off white or brown head, shoulder, chest area, so I think you mean cou blanc? 
I have no clue... :scratch:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Cou clair would be off white or brown head, shoulder, chest area, so I think you mean cou blanc?
> I have no clue... :scratch:


Yes that is what I meant lol but this little guy is a mystery to me! I will get better pictures of him


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I took the kids to have their horns done today. Vet is a bit over an hour away, and had a few errands to run so we were gone for a while. 
When we got back, my daughter put them down before i could let bonnie smell their behinds. They ran to her and nursed. I figured everything would be ok. Then the buckling ran up to her and she got a wiff of his head. She ran, and now wants nothing to do with either of them. I have to hold her to let them nurse. it's been a few hours but no real progress. I'm hoping it gets better! 
This is Bonnie's udder on almost 6 hour fill, Is this ok for a ff? I'm very new to conformation but I like her front udder attachment, not crazy about the rear and her teats are too far out. would someone like to critique for me?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Bonnie was letting them eat this morning!!! Yay!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! Good to hear  

Bonnie's udder looks pretty nice, good capacity and front attachments. Her back attachments could see some improvement and her teats are too far apart.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm a little late on this thread. But I love Bonnie. She's so cute and her kids are just adorable! Congrats! We are currently waiting on kids to be born, she's due today but can go by the weekend. I can't wait to meet Our baby goats. Ugh.  I hope everything is doing well for Bonnie and kids.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

yipperskipper acres said:


> I'm a little late on this thread. But I love Bonnie. She's so cute and her kids are just adorable! Congrats! We are currently waiting on kids to be born, she's due today but can go by the weekend. I can't wait to meet Our baby goats. Ugh.  I hope everything is doing well for Bonnie and kids.


Thank you! 
Bonnie and her babies are doing great. We still have both of them here. I found a buyer for Bam Bam, but they flaked out.. it's just not the right time of year I think. So he has moved to the buck pen and is doing great. These are from are from a few months back...i got to take more photos!! It's been so cold out though lol
Good luck on kidding! It's such an exciting time!


----------

